# Tail wagging ..or not



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I have really just noticed that my german shepherd puppy does not wag his tail much. When I get home he is happy so see me. But doesnt wag his tail he mostly he just makes whiny noises and tries to climb in my lap to snuggle. Even while running around playing catch and getting treats hes not a tail wagger. is this normal of german shepherds? Does this mean he will grow up to be an aloof dog?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs aren't huge tail waggers, more tail swaggers.
Onyx bangs hers against the dresser though every morning when the alarm goes off. Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> My dogs aren't huge tail waggers, more tail swaggers.
> Onyx bangs hers against the dresser though every morning when the alarm goes off. Be careful what you wish for!


You are right. I am not used to big tails banging stuff off the table  Everyone in my house is a cuddlybug so I was concerned. I just hope were bonding okay.


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

Oscar doesnt wag his tail much either. He does this slow, lazy, broom swish mostly. When he does wag thouh, I think it is a nervous gesure. He does it when he has his alpha's (dear husband) focused attention. His ears lay back, his eyes open wide, he turns his nose away, and he does a quick side to side swishing. It overall seems like bashful or nervous behavior, because while he wants his alpha to pet him, he acts like that when his alpha gives him his full bearing (leaned over, firm shoulders and stance, direct eye contact). Otherwise, seeing that long tail move more than that lazy sway, aint happenin'.

LO


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine has to be really excited before the tail starts wagging. Mine has a very long tail, she is about 27.5 tall and her tail touches the ground.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

My puppy didnt wag her tail for several weeks until she started hanging around other dogs and seeing them wag their tails lol. now she wags only when she's really really excited.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I think shepherds tail wags don't show as well  They kinda wag slow and lazy because the hair slows them down 
Mojo had her tail docked a few month ago and now her tailwags are the cutest thing ever, that little stub can wag at a million miles an hour while when she had a full long hair tail t did wag but slowly 
I've alway found puppies don't do it as much as adult dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

GSD's aren't big tail waggers. i read somewhere they're not tail waggers
because when herding it would spook the herd.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will say, though, that they have very expressive tails. When we are doing scent work, that tail tells me a lot! Though my Grim was a tail wagger extreme.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

And I love how they spin their tail in circles to slow down from a fast run


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

Mooch said:


> And I love how they spin their tail in circles to slow down from a fast run


And here I just thought Oscar was being goofy! :rofl:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear doesn't wag his tail as much as he swishes it.
Sometimes I think he's more cat than a dog, lol!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We have a lot more wagging now that Hans is older. He didn't do it much as a puppy.
We have the swish and also the helicopter tail. That thing is heavy. Especially when you get whacked with it by accident.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

dumpty is wagger, Juvi, my previous one was not. dumpty can clear a table with his tail :/


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

My dog wasn't much of a wagger (if at all) as a puppy. The wagging came on gradually and now, at almost 4, she is a wagger.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther is a major tail wagger. He wakes up from even a nap and i hear *thump* *thump* *thump* on the couch from his tail. And I love the tail circling when they're slowing down from a run


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had a mix ... some dogs wagged their tails a lot, some didn't wag them often. I called my late Mac, the Ka-thampa-thampa-man because he was always thumping his tail. My Cocker wagged his tail so much the hair was worn down to the skin because it was always wagging ... even when he was sitting.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta isn't a big tail wagger. Even when she's excited, the tail isn't a weapon of mass destuction. Zena on the other hand..... that tail is constantly wagging and when she's excited or REALLY happy, watch out. You'll walk away with bruises if that tail gets you. Riley was a tail wagger too.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn does the circle thing when he slows down and that tail is very important when he's doing SAR work; I can tell exactly what's going on. Past that, he's not a huge wagger, but if he gets excited, then yes, it's a good wag.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is more of a sweeper than a wagger. It's slower and steady when she's happy, or excited about something.


----------

